# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Maslenitsa – Tuần “ăn thịt” ở nước Nga - Du lịch Nga

## hangnt

*Niềm vui, tiếng cười, trà nóng từ ấm xamovar và mùi vị thơm ngon của bánh xèo… Mỗi người dân nước Nga đều hiểu Lễ Bơ đang chuẩn bị đến gần. Maslenitsa – lễ Bơ còn được gọi là Tuần phô mai hoặc Tuần ăn thịt, tuy nhiên, Maslenitsa - không phải là thời điểm để ham mê ăn uống và say rượu, mà để chuẩn bị tâm hồn cho Mùa Chay thanh tịnh ở nước Nga.* 


Trong số tất cả những lễ hội diễn ra trên đất nước Nga, Maslenitsa có lẽ là hội vui nhộn và táo tợn nhất. Hội kéo dài một tuần, vào tuần cuối cùng của tháng Hai hàng năm.

Lễ Bơ được tổ chức một tuần trước khi Mùa Chay bắt đầu, chuẩn bị cho kỳ lễ quan trọng nhất của người Chính thống giáo là Lễ Phục Sinh Chúa Giêsu Kitô. Mùa Chay kéo dài bảy tuần. Tất cả thời gian này, các tín hữu tránh ăn thức ăn động vật, rượu, hút thuốc lá và không vui chơi giải trí ồn ào. Mùa Chay là khoảng thời gian mà tín đồ thanh tẩy tội lỗi, chuẩn bị cho kỳ nghỉ tuyệt vời của lễ Phục Sinh. Vì vậy mà Lễ Bơ cho phép ăn uống thả cửa và vui chơi thỏa thích để chuẩn bị cho linh hồn trải qua bảy tuần chay tịnh nghiêm ngặt.



Bù nhìn rơm, biểu tượng của mùa đông.
Maslenitsa - Lễ Bơ gắn liền với điểm lập xuân, được tổ chức mỗi năm một lẫn vào những ngày khác nhau. Nhưng Lễ Bơ vẫn duy trì ý nghĩa là ngày lễ đón mùa xuân, kết thúc mùa đông ở nước Nga kéo dài mà người dân vui mừng tống tiễn trong những ngày này.

Trước đây, trong ngày Lễ Bơ, trên các đường phố và làng mạc người dân mọi nơi tổ chức rất nhiều các hoạt động văn hóa, giải trí ăn mừng lễ hội. Đường phố được trang trí bằng những con bù nhìn rơm, biểu tượng của mùa đông. Vào ngày cuối cùng của Lễ Bơ người ta đốt hình nộm, loan báo mùa xuân đến.



Vào ngày cuối cùng của Lễ Bơ người ta đốt hình nộm, loan báo mùa xuân đến.
Nhưng trong thời Xô Viết, lễ hội màu xuân này không được tổ chức rộng rãi. Ngày nay Lễ Bơ lại diễn ra trên khắp đất nước. Trên các quảng trường người ta tổ chức lễ hội, hòa nhạc, dựng hình nộm…

Món ăn chính của lễ hội Maslenitsa là bánh xèo. Bánh được rán trong suốt tuần, nhưng đặc biệt nhiều nhất là từ thứ năm đến chủ nhật. Những ngày này được gọi là Lễ Bơ mở rộng. Người Nga đi thăm nhau ăn bánh xèo, rán bánh ở nhà để chiêu đãi bạn bè và hàng xóm. Mỗi người đều có công thức bánh riêng của mình. Phổ biến nhất là bánh xèo cuốn trứng cá muối, cá muối màu đỏ, mứt, kem hoặc sữa đặc.



Món ăn chính của lễ hội Maslenitsa là bánh xèo.



Bánh xèo trứng cá muối
Ngày cuối cùng của Lễ Bơ cũng là ngày chuẩn bị cho Mùa Chay nên còn được gọi là Chủ Nhật tha thứ. Vào ngày này, người theo đạo kito sẽ xin chúa tha thứ vì những sai lầm gây ra từ trước và bằng cách đó họ thực hiện bước đầu tiên để thanh lọc tâm hồn để bước vào Mùa Chay ngày hôm sau.

_Theo: DTN Nước Nga_

----------


## khoan_gieng

Oa hai món cuối nhìn hấp dẫn quá
bánh xèo trứng cá muối kìa

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Hay thật
VN mình sao ko có mấy cái lễ hội nào lớn về ăn uống nào vậy

----------


## haianh.lenam

Topic này hay thật thông tin rất bổ ích khi tìm hiểu về văn hóa, phong tục các nước

----------

